# Obsessive rock eater



## Jromero23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi every one,

Our 5 month V has developed a taste for stones, chews, cracks and eats every piece of rock he stumbles with. He's got plenty of chewable toys at home that he seems to enjoy, We take him out twice a day for at least 20 min and try to tyre him out (not easy!). I suspect something is missing in his diet, I'm feeding him Eukanuba for large breed puppy's and he looks lean and healthy. I would appreciate any piece of advise. 

Javier


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like Pica.
Meaning your dog has become obsessed with eating something that holds no nutritional value.
I would remove the rocks from your backyard if that is where he is getting them. Teach him the leave it command. Have him focus on other things when outside.
If he gets a rock remove it from his mouth and redirect him to something else. If this means keeping him on a leash, then do it. Its going to take some time for him to break the bad habit. 
Rock eating can lead to surgery if he eats one that he can't pass.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps in addition to the above you may benefit from increasing the time spent walking. I know at 5 months, mine were doing at least two 1 hour walks with a mix of on and off lead.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Ozkar. To me is sounds like something that may have started out of boredom. More time on walks and mind games when in the house should help with that part, but your going to have to keep him away from rocks to break the cycle.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Javier

Some dogs do this, eat rocks, whether dietary, or not, who knows. There are actually internet articles on the problem. 
You can certainly try a different food, but in the interim, you have to do a TexasRed stated and stop him from eating those stones. That habit will only end in high vet bills.

As a suggestion, give him a large beef shank bone. It could be that he has a stubborn tooth that is bothering him, and the stones are the only thing hard enough for him to teeth on and provide relief. if nothing else the shank bone is good for his teeth.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Have seen documentaries on problem behaviors and this was one of the behaviors..,

They do it because they learned that attracts your attention, apparently. You may yell and with disgust but that is what he learned attract your attention. 

Do not react at behavior at all. This is imperative!

Instead, allow the dog to choose an appropriate chew item and shower him with attention only when the dog chooses to chew on it. 

Then again, you may need professional help.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree that you need to find a way to stop the behavior sooner rather than later. I used to have a golden retriever that would eat everything and I ended up in the vet when his stomach was tight like a drum and severely bloated. The vet did an X-ray and found that his stomach was full of pea gravel - which was in part of the dog run. Luckily the pea gravel was small enough for him to pass and it didn't require surgery. It's a bad habit once they start - I had to remove the gravel and then watch him like a hawk to make sure he didn't find other rocks.


----------



## Jromero23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks every one for all your advice !


----------



## Jromero23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm so glad I have found no stones in my dogs poo for the past few days!!!! Following your advise I started giving him pieces of real shank bone, it goes without saying that he was delighted with this new treat!! Besides, I've been using ice cubes as occasional treats, he seems to enjoy them as much as the stones and they are off course completely safe. I just hope this continues to work, I still keep a very close eye on him when outdoors any way. 

Thanks every one for your mindful advise!!


----------

